# Keeping your horses safe while camping



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello trail riders! I am planning to do some overnight maybe weekend camping with my RMHA gelding and maybe a friend's horse too. We are planning to go on some rides that are a couple of hours away and I don't want to drive out at 3 am on a Saturday morning :icon_frown:

Also we are possibly going to be entering some NATRC rides, and I understand they have a lot of rules regarding restraining one's horse. For instance electric fencing is not allowed, and Stallions (which I don't have) must be double tied and not loose in a corral.

Have tried high lines with my gelding, and it doesn't work. He is too nervous and gets his neck wound up within minutes. 

So, no high lines and no electric fencing basically leaves tying to the trailer or some sort of pen or corral. 

My trailer may fall in the hole dug by my horse if he is tied up all night to the side of it. 

So I am looking for recommendations for lightweight panels I could safely contain my horse in. He has stayed overnight in those heavy metal panels before, but I can't lift those and have limited room in my two horse trailer. 

Ideas or suggestions anyone??


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So you can't use electric fencing even if it's solar powered? That's odd. 

I really don't have any suggestions, having never camped with horses before, but if it were me, I would definitely opt for some kind of paneling. 

Also commenting so I can hear others' suggestions in case I ever do decide to try this!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You can buy trailer hangers for these aluminum panels so you can carry them outside your trailer: http://www.corrals2go.com/fold-a-rack-portable-corral-panel-trailer-hanger/

They're very lightweight too. 
http://www.corrals2go.com/fold-a-rack-portable-corral-panel-trailer-hanger/


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks @Acadianartist those are one of the panels I have been researching. 

Hoping to get some insight from folks that have used some of these products. Most people here high-line, but tried that more than once with Chivas and he just doesn't get it. He gets tangled up. Don't want him strangling himself...

NATRC has a lot of very specific rules. I went to a clinic but haven't been on a ride yet. There is a couple coming up this fall I was going to try, but need to be prepared. Electric is not ever allowed. That's ok by me because I think electric would scare Chivas and I don't want him scared of tape. I need his help looking for trail markers :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

There is a few kinds of plastic panels that rather appeal to me because they won't hurt the horse if something happens. 

But I'm having a really hard time deciding between them. 

Think it would be easier to hang plastic panels on the side of the trailer too...less damage than metal ones! But have never used or seen anyone use them, so hard to tell how good they are. Where I live there are a lot of folks with horses, but they don't necessarily try a lot of new things. 

Most trail rides are just day trips. 

Wonder if I should post this or link it to the endurance group??


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a set of Carri-lite high-density resin fence panels. I got them because they are much lighter than steel, and my trailer is Euro style and doesn't have much room for hanging panels on it for transport. Carri-lites telescope into small easy to lift packages. You can easily put them into the back of a truck or in many tack compartments. They are not cheap. Like almost $800 for one 12' diameter round-ish pen. I do think they are worth the money for portability and lightness and strength. If you have the money that is.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Avna do the Carri-lite panels hold your horse? They are expensive, but if they work then worth every penny. 

my Gelding is also paws, a lot. He often has a hoof on the lover rail of the fence. Scares the shiitake out of me when he does that! Anyway, I don't want anything with low rails either. 

I have a Brenderup trailer so I'm not sure if they would be able to mount on the sides. I know I can't put metal ones on the sides! Would tear it up and be too heavy.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Instead of doing panels...
_*Have you tried hobbles and tether to keep the horse close by.*_
Your horse needs to be taught how to move in hobbles, to disentangle his feet is he wraps himself in his tether cable...
Work done at home first before ever doing it at a campsite is a must.
I also see some use those lightweight panels and the hangers on the trailer side...
A 10 or 12 foot enclosure/stall with your trailer used as the anchor-point..
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Instead of doing panels...
> _*Have you tried hobbles and tether to keep the horse close by.*_
> Your horse needs to be taught how to move in hobbles, to disentangle his feet is he wraps himself in his tether cable...
> Work done at home first before ever doing it at a campsite is a must.
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions, but no I do not plan to train my horse to hobbles or use a tether. Not sure that is allowed for NATRC anyway, and I do want to be sure that whatever I use is allowed.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

There were a few times over the years when camping that my friends and I weren't comfortable just leaving the horses tied to the trailer. We'd just fill the mangers with hay and leave them in the trailer for the night.

They didn't seem to mind it and of course they make a pretty good alarm clock back there in the morning, bouncing the whole rig and wanting more hay.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Chasin Ponies said:


> There were a few times over the years when camping that my friends and I weren't comfortable just leaving the horses tied to the trailer. We'd just fill the mangers with hay and leave them in the trailer for the night.
> 
> They didn't seem to mind it and of course they make a pretty good alarm clock back there in the morning, bouncing the whole rig and wanting more hay.


This is probably the safest method! Can't move much in my trailer though because it is rather snug fitting. Would be like old time straight stalls.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

If the title of this post was "trouble using high-line" I think you would be inundated with suggestions on solving that problem. And I think given the restrictions you face and the type of trailer you have, that might still be your best solution.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Joel Reiter said:


> If the title of this post was "trouble using high-line" I think you would be inundated with suggestions on solving that problem. And I think given the restrictions you face and the type of trailer you have, that might still be your best solution.


I appreciate the suggestion, but I am not looking to try to fix his inability to high-line. Watching your horse twist himself into choke-hold within seconds on a high-line is scary. He does this repeatedly by frantically twisting around. I can't spend all night watching him try to kill himself. 

Nor do I want to hobble or picket him. Not worth the rope burns or risk of broken leg.

What I am seeking is people experienced with portable panels to help me make a decision on what kind would best suit my gelding.

Thank you


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Personally, I would not use any of the lighter portable panels I have seen unless I had a horse that would never think about touching them in any way. I have seen horses put their heads under PVC panels and literally pick the entire pen up!! And when PVC breaks, it explodes into horrible sharp shards..

Honestly, any containment system can have issues and I have seen bad things happen with literally every type of camping setup I have ever seen. The key is finding what is least likely to end poorly for your horse. Whatever you buy, I know you will try it out at home before camping with it.. so get the panels that seem most workable for you and see what Chivas thinks.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> @Avna do the Carri-lite panels hold your horse? They are expensive, but if they work then worth every penny.
> 
> my Gelding is also paws, a lot. He often has a hoof on the lover rail of the fence. Scares the shiitake out of me when he does that! Anyway, I don't want anything with low rails either.
> 
> I have a Brenderup trailer so I'm not sure if they would be able to mount on the sides. I know I can't put metal ones on the sides! Would tear it up and be too heavy.


Yes, they hold my horse. I have a Brenderup too. I have not yet gotten them hung on my trailer -- they need to have a hanger bolted on, above the fenders. You can also just throw them in the back of your truck, they are that light and small.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks @Acadianartist those are one of the panels I have been researching.
> 
> Hoping to get some insight from folks that have used some of these products. Most people here high-line, but tried that more than once with Chivas and he just doesn't get it. He gets tangled up. Don't want him strangling himself...
> 
> NATRC has a lot of very specific rules. I went to a clinic but haven't been on a ride yet. There is a couple coming up this fall I was going to try, but need to be prepared. Electric is not ever allowed. That's ok by me because I think electric would scare Chivas and I don't want him scared of tape. I need his help looking for trail markers :grin:


How can he get tangled up in a hi line,if you use the proper equipment?

https://www.amazon.com/TrailMax-Line-Swivel-Horse-Highline/dp/B00AL0VJNG

If you want to sleep, forget tying your horse to your trailer over night!

Some equestrian camp sites have hitching rails.
I am not going to drag panels along, nor an electric fence.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> This is probably the safest method! Can't move much in my trailer though because it is rather snug fitting. Would be like old time straight stalls.


Once, when we arrived in the evening, from where we were going to ride out from, it was raining, so we left the hroses in the trailer.
About 2AM, having gotten about zero sleep, as the hroses shifted around, I got up , put on rain sheets and tied them to the hitching rail

I would be more concerned, of a wreak,using those free standing panels. Have seen some pretty good ones, where those panels were used to make around pen, with a horse getting a leg through and pulling the entire mess on top of them


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Smilie said:


> How can he get tangled up in a hi line,if you use the proper equipment?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TrailMax-Line-Swivel-Horse-Highline/dp/B00AL0VJNG
> 
> ...


The horses turn around and the rope coming down twists around their neck and they get choked. Mine is not the only horse to ever do this. All they have to do is spin and it happens. We used the correct equipment including swivel connections. 

Many horses get choked on high-lines. I'm not trying it again. He can't be high-lined. I wish he could because it is the cheapest option and takes up the least room. Electric was my second choice, but not allowed by NATRC. Other times I could use it, but why get something I can't always use? 

I am willing to drag panels or run electric or do whatever my horse requires. Keeping my horse safe is the priority, not my comfort.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Once, when we arrived in the evening, from where we were going to ride out from, it was raining, so we left the hroses in the trailer.
> About 2AM, having gotten about zero sleep, as the hroses shifted around, I got up , put on rain sheets and tied them to the hitching rail
> 
> I would be more concerned, of a wreak,using those free standing panels. Have seen some pretty good ones, where those panels were used to make around pen, with a horse getting a leg through and pulling the entire mess on top of them


I have seen some severe injuries from heavy metal panels that a horses gets stuck in, but I can't carry those anyway. 

My thought is the plastic ones are light enough that if the horse pulls them over, no damage will occur to the horse because they should be able to kick free. 

I am less concerned with my horse getting free as I am with him getting injured. 

Have slept with horses tied to the trailer before. Have slept with them in the trailer before too, when I had a stock trailer. I am a good sleeper, lol. 

Still hoping for information from folks that use panels.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, perhaps I am lucky, as I have never had a horse injured, on over night trail rides, including on pack trips
Most, if not all the formal equestrian staging areas here, have hitching rails
If you go on pack trips, unlike organized endurance type rides, there is no ground support, thus no way to haul panels to camping areas. You have what you carry in with you, as there are no roads and no motorized vehicles allowed
Hi lining is not something we do very often, as when you are packed in, tying to trees is allowed in many areas outside of the national Parks
Horses we used on pack trips, also had to learn to leg picket, as all the feed you have,is what you pack in, both for yourself and the hroses, not to mention all your gear and tent
I do see a few people, in those equestrian staging areas that haul in panels, but that is unusual.
The equestrian facilities in K country, have actual tie stalls, under a long covered area.
At the main camp ground at the Ya Ha, there are some former PMU tie stalls, although I am not a great fan of them
Are there not hitching rails where you ride, in camping areas for horses that you can drive to?
We do tie tot he trailer, to saddle, to feed, but if camped where you can drive, use hitching rails provided.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have only camped with horses tied to the trailer - so I have no advice on panels. I will add this though make sure you check with the park/campground on the use of portable corrals. 2 of our local state parks do not allow them.

We ride mostly at state parks and I have seen a lot of horses tied to trailers for the over night. I have also seen a type of rod (?) that attaches to the trailer above the horses head - almost like a hi-line but not quite where the horse is near the trailer but not able to spin all of the way around. Sorry I do not know what it is called. I also had a gelding that just could not be hi-lined - it made him really anxious. Not sure if it was the fact that he thought he was free and could not figure out why he could only go in circles. he tied really well so it was not a tieing issue. He just never seemed to "get" being high lined.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Panels do mean, that the place you use them, is okay with horses churning up, eating an area down to dirt, thus can be as harmful as tying to trees, JMO, and perhaps why they can't be used in many places.
Our equine equestrian camping areas, have tie rails for that reason, and you must clean up around them, and put manure in a designated area, or in your trailer and take it home.
Tie rails leave one area that is beaten down, with some residue manure, versus the entire campground, where ever panels are set up.
I am not a firm sleeper, thus simply can't have horses tied to the trailer. Yes, they sleep for part of the night, but also shift around, bang hay net against the trailer, and, often will paw early in the morning, when that net is empty
I also rather not have my trailer banged up!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

This campground, where we stayed a week ago, is clean like this, because it has a tie rail. We fed the hroses tied to the trailer, then they went to the tie rail for over night


















Nice to have the younger generation volunteer for clean up duties!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Forgot picture. There is a thin cable, higher up, that you tie to, which is not easy to see.



jpg.gif Clean up duties.jpg (90.4 KB)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I've used panels before, but not the light ones-- we take a few off the round pen and I use one side of the trailer as one wall of the pen, usually, so the trailer is a solid anchor point.

If you use pipe panels around horses, make sure the horse is hobble-broke. It doesn't happen often, but you want to be sure that if your horse hangs a leg in one, that he won't panic to free himself. Also be sure they're allowed. They aren't in most wilderness areas, parks, and designated campgrounds. I've used them for multi-day group trailrides where the staging area is someone's pasture. Most horse camping areas want the horses tied for the night at a trailer or hitching rail, or they have permanent pens that you must use. If you're in a wilderness area, train the horse to a highline or picket/tie line or turn them out hobbled and keep one horse in tied to a line should the rest decide to go walkabout overnight. 

Generally after a good, long day of riding, the horse is going to be content to eat for a few hours and will then stand and doze. I've used electric tape, hobbles, high-lines, picket lines (chest height) and have tied to a trailer. It's good to have options depending on the situation. I've yet to see any well-trained horse who tied well hurt on a highline if the drop line is the correct length.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

It is a good idea to have your horse solid at standing patiently tied, alone, at home, before tying them over night or hi lining them
When we packed in, we used to picket the horses overnight to graze. Took one time, when they all left, except for the one tied close to camp, when an un expected blizzard moved in, to change this practice!
In that particular spot, there was only buck brush to leg picket to, that had any grass near by, and one horse was left loose, or she would self destruct (the mare that had been on the track)So, two leg picketed to buck brush, one loose, one tied solid, and with that being the only horse left in the morning.
We were packed in seven hours, and I had to ride almost all the way back tot hat staging area, before I caught up with them, in a wet snow storm, and without having taken the time to grab my slicker
So, some 10 hrs hours riding, in the wet, as I had to go back to where we were camped. Had made some time, trotting, trying to catch up, but then had to walk back, with those horses tailed up, and my poor pony about done in
After that, our hroses get to graze until we go to sleep, and then they are tied solid for the night, and put back out to graze for a few hours at the crack of dawn.
Far as hobbles, unless you tie a halter lead rope to the connecting strap, so a horse can't raise head high and bound, as they learn to do, a horse soon learns to travel with hobbles about as fast as without them!
Had a pack horse we rented, quit camp and make it all the way to his base home, during the night, including crossing a river several times
I agree that if a horse has been taught to stand patiently for extended periods of time, tied solid, and is hi lined correctly, no problem.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I do appreciate everyone's input and experience. 
@carshon your gelding sounds like mine, cross-ties and straight-ties fine, it is the high-line that stresses him out. After seeing him choking there is no way I would ever try to high-line him again. My nerves wouldn't be able to take it!! 

Those tie bars that come off the trailer are a possibility, but it looks like they could get twisted on that too. 

I'm one of those that sleep better if I can hear my critters moving. Its when I don't hear any noise that I wake up worried!! My older gelding won't tie overnight to the trailer; he somehow manages to get his halter off every time and goes wandering around :eek_color: 


Do not plan on doing any packing in at this time or anytime in the foreseeable future. Just not that young and limber anymore. I don't mind a little roughing it, but not willing to tent camp, lol. 

The campground I usually go to allows most any kind of containment. They have posts for high-lines, but I wont be using them anymore. No high-lines for Chivas. There is a couple of outhouses and water (most of the time) for the horses. Mine won't drink it because it is well water, but he will drink out of the creeks. 

No potable water for people. No electricity. I used to camp in my van, but sold it so will put my cot in the horse trailer. So no room for Chivas in there; its a bumper pull, lol. 

Have camped a couple places in Florida, they had some stalls available and a friend put up metal panel stalls for us. There was water, showers and electricity. Loved it. 

Don't believe that hobble training is done too much here, honestly have never seen anyone even try. Never seen anyone picket a horse either since I was about 10 yrs old. (back in the dark ages) 

Have never seen one of those huge tie racks @Smilie posted. They look like they are for giant horses!! Have seen normal hitching posts in the past, ones that are about 4 feet high, but usually just at shows and stuff. Haven't ever seen horses tied to one overnight, just while their rider is in the potty or getting some food or such. 

We plan to "camp" in a friends pasture to check out our setup before going on an actual scheduled ride. 

Knowing my horse as I do, think a panel that is not too low to the ground would be best. He is not hobble trained, but he doesn't fight when his foot is caught on the fence. He usually stands there and waits for me to get him loose. 

But that is at home; out in the woods he may be different. 

He is content in a stall that he can see out of, but doesn't like to be in confined stalls. Personally I think the plastic type panels will work perfect for him, so long as I can secure them to the trailer or a tree. Maybe a couple of step in posts. 

Not sure if I want the Carri-Lites, they are very expensive! Found another kind online that has a couple of different models. Seems to be popular with the rodeo crowd.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Would be nice to have showers and flush toilets, but that is not a reality in any equestrian staging area in the Rockies we ride in
OUt house and a pump is as good as it gets in some of them, while in others only water is the river, so try we to get a spot as close to the river as possible, so not too far to take the horses down to water.
We take drinking water for ourselves, but the hroses have to drink what is there
First day, they only look at the fast moving river water, but it just makes us feel better taking them down to drink before night time, whether they drink or not.
Once they work for a day, they drink at river crossings.
I also am past wanting to do pack trips, but don't mind using our outfitter tent, when it gets cold. 
Without needing to pack it in, can take a nice mattress, lots of sleeping bags, a table ect. When that stove is going, very nice and cosy
My trailer does not have living quarters, so no heat. Fine for sleeping in, during the summer months, but not in fall, when it gets cold.

Sometimes I think of doing a pack trip again, but then I re call some cold nights, hard ground, and thus riding out from some base camp,seems like the thing to do at my age.
Still, one never knows! We still have all our packing gear, including pack saddles, and I fondly re call, being packed in, seeing no one else, exploring new trails, truly having that wilderness experience
Have fun, and hope you find what works best for your horse.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

There are some of these former PMU tie stalls in the main YA Ha camp ground,but not too fond of them. We did use them a time or two, but dis infected them first

Our tent, when it gets cold. When we packed it in, no mattress, as we had to keep the load down, much as possible. We have a collapsible stove, when we pack it in


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Could not find pic of the tie stall


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Short update: 

Didn't get as much information regarding light weight panels on this thread as I had hoped for. So hard to buy things online that one has never seen before. Trying hard though to make good decisions. 

There is very little information out on the internet about the light weight panels. Don't know if that is a good sign or a bad sign really! 

So after a bit of research and a lot of thought, I did choose a panel system. It should arrive as soon as Monday, but I will have to then put it together before I can use it. 

Like the idea that it must be assembled, because then I can dry-fit a panel or two and see if I need to make any modifications first. 

The size is 4' tall by 6' long. I may shorten the panel just a tiny bit if needed to fit well in my truck or maybe even on the side of the trailer. 

I purchased 10 panels, so with a little modification I hope to be able to have stalls for two horses, or a very comfortably large pen for one horse. Should be 14 panels for two stalls, but I did not want to spend that much money! My horses are only 14.1h to 15h tall, so do not need huge stalls. Plus I will mostly only have one horse, but did want to provide space for two in case a friend wants to try the panels or in case I bring two of mine. 

The panels are very open, but I have some ideas for filling in the top portion. Again, going to dry-fit before I glue them together. 

Looking forward to their arrival and can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

So sorry to go off topic, but @Smilie your camping adventures seriously look like the most fun!!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

seabiscuit91 said:


> So sorry to go off topic, but @Smilie your camping adventures seriously look like the most fun!!!


Thanks, they are fun!
Went on a day ride today, and though we have ridden a lot in the general area, found some new trails we had never been on.
Kept an extra 'eye'out, as we were riding in the same general area where a grizzly had attacked a hiker, just a day or so before.
My husband used to carry a rifle, but since his knees are not as young as they used to be, that extra bulk bothers him.
Time to start packing some bear spray!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Can you use a large-caliber handgun loaded with a hollowpoint in first for 'stopping power' and regular rounds in the rest? You have to be a better shot than with a rifle, but if he is, it's easier to carry since you can put it in a holster rather than having to have a scabbard under your leg.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why don't they allow electric fencing? I love my electric fence! My horse has never escaped on a trip and even if she did, she would go visit her buddies who have an electric fence between them. My horses have gone through the electric more then once at home and we have never had an injury. I feel much safer using electric fencing compared with any type of tie out. 

That said, i teach all my horses to tie solid, for hours if need be. I just love the portability of electric fencing. I think my horses respect electric more then any type of fencing. They only go through the fence if i leave it off for months at a time.

That would be a huge turnoff for me. I do not like tying over night. My horses like to sleep laying down.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> ^ Can you use a large-caliber handgun loaded with a hollowpoint in first for 'stopping power' and regular rounds in the rest? You have to be a better shot than with a rifle, but if he is, it's easier to carry since you can put it in a holster rather than having to have a scabbard under your leg.


There is the rub. Unofrtunately, In Canada, as a private citizen, and not a law enforcement officer, you can't carry a hand gun.
You can get a permit, to take one to a firing range, for example, but can't pack one as in The USA


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

4horses said:


> Why don't they allow electric fencing? I love my electric fence! My horse has never escaped on a trip and even if she did, she would go visit her buddies who have an electric fence between them. My horses have gone through the electric more then once at home and we have never had an injury. I feel much safer using electric fencing compared with any type of tie out.
> 
> That said, i teach all my horses to tie solid, for hours if need be. I just love the portability of electric fencing. I think my horses respect electric more then any type of fencing. They only go through the fence if i leave it off for months at a time.
> 
> That would be a huge turnoff for me. I do not like tying over night. My horses like to sleep laying down.


People packed into the back country, do use electric fencing for bear protection
In a designated camping area, it would be the same as setting up panels, far as impact on the vegetation in that camp ground One person sets up a fenced area, in a large area, like in the back c
in the back country, not much of an impact. A large number of people setting them up in designated horse camping areas, and there is ahuge impact, far as trampled grass, mess, eaten down grass, ect


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

4horses said:


> Why don't they allow electric fencing? I love my electric fence! My horse has never escaped on a trip and even if she did, she would go visit her buddies who have an electric fence between them. My horses have gone through the electric more then once at home and we have never had an injury. I feel much safer using electric fencing compared with any type of tie out.
> 
> That said, i teach all my horses to tie solid, for hours if need be. I just love the portability of electric fencing. I think my horses respect electric more then any type of fencing. They only go through the fence if i leave it off for months at a time.
> 
> That would be a huge turnoff for me. I do not like tying over night. My horses like to sleep laying down.


I do not know why NATRC doesn't allow the electric fencing. I am just getting started having attended only one clinic. Planning on going to a ride in the fall though, and trying to get ready. 

I'm not trying to change their rules, I am trying to comply with the rules. 

I do hope they allow my panels. There is another brand that is approved, the Carri-lites which are similar to mine.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Went on a trail ride with some other people yesterday at a State Park, different one than I usually camp at. Looked around at the facilities as much as I could after our ride. 

Although the park was huge, the areas (besides the trails) was cramped. The camping spaces were very close together on gravel lots. There was enough space to put up a canopy between the trailers, but not much else. There was no space for tent camping, would have to have a camper or LQ to camp there. Not many spaces either, maybe 20 at the most. 

There were bathrooms close, but didn't look inside for showers. Looked big enough to have them though. 

Day riders parked in a gravel lot separate from the camp areas, but closer to the trails. Nothing for day riders except whatever is brought in with them. 

There were stalls for the camping area, not for day riders. The stalls were made of wood and looked quite sturdy. No roof on it though, and it is sitting right out in the middle of a field, not a tree in sight. Would not be very pleasant for the horses during the day with no shade :-(

I prefer the State Park near me; plenty of trees, space to park at least 50-60 rigs with lots of room between them for corals. No electricity, but outhouses, well water, and posts for high lines. Much more natural and pleasant.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My panels have arrived!! Or I should say, the parts for my panels have arrived!! 

I put a few parts together without glue, then had a really hard time pulling them back apart!! 

So then tried to lightly dry fit them, and it is impossible to move them around when they are so loosely put together. :twisted:

They seem really BIG in the house, not as huge outside. Not sure I can fill in the openings like I planned on. 

I kind of wish they were a little bit shorter and a little bit narrower, but don't think I want to recut every stick to customize it. Have to think about it some more I guess, because once I make a cut on one, I will have to keep cutting or have one shorter than the others! Not a catastrophe, but might look a bit odd...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pics?!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

No pictures yet, it is just a box of parts. Will post once I have some together


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

AA, which state park were you at? Just curious as I didn't know there was one up close to you. Most are clustered around Athens/Conyers area that I know about with an equestrian area.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> AA, which state park were you at? Just curious as I didn't know there was one up close to you. Most are clustered around Athens/Conyers area that I know about with an equestrian area.


I usually ride at Cheaha State Park, but that weekend I was at Oak Mountain State Park. Both have Equestrian camping.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Maybe someplace to try out once I get my new trailer. Yes getting me a gooseneck trailer in November. A friend of mine's hubby is deploying to England for 4 years so I am buying their 2 horse all aluminum trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> Maybe someplace to try out once I get my new trailer. Yes getting me a gooseneck trailer in November. A friend of mine's hubby is deploying to England for 4 years so I am buying their 2 horse all aluminum trailer.


Great news!! If you ever want to come over let me know, would love to meet up for a ride.


----------

